# Sunsun 602 vs 603



## Beefyfish (Mar 5, 2015)

Wish I could tell you the difference. But whatever one you get make sure it is a model with a pump on it. I think 602 doesn't have a pump but not 100% sure.

I run a 603B? on my 15gallon works good but a bit of a pain to prime. and also the factory spray bar/return wont fit over the plastic rim of a tank without trimming it.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

What do you have to trim? Also how do you prime it?


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

The 603 is larger, though they are rated for the same thing. If you are using the filter as a main tank filter get the 603.


----------



## Beefyfish (Mar 5, 2015)

fishkeeper01 said:


> What do you have to trim? Also how do you prime it?


Fill it with water and put lid on it. Then to purge air you have to turn it on and shake it and turn it upside down and shake it to get all air out. Its a pain in the bum.

I just made spraybar and return from 1/2" Pvc. But you can trim the tank rim to get the factory one to fit.


----------



## tune4jack (Jan 18, 2013)

I just saw a video of someone taking the filter itself and putting it at the same level as the water. The hose rid itself of air and in came the tank water...is it that easy?

https://youtu.be/YyZq9I74qbE?t=3m7s


----------



## Beefyfish (Mar 5, 2015)

tune4jack said:


> I just saw a video of someone taking the filter itself and putting it at the same level as the water. The hose rid itself of air and in came the tank water...is it that easy?
> 
> https://youtu.be/YyZq9I74qbE?t=3m7s




I couldn't tell you if it is mine sits in a cabinet below the tank so no way to try.


----------



## prostudent4life (Feb 23, 2015)

I have one of these sitting under a 5 gallon in a stand, and haven't had much trouble getting the air out. When I clean it, I just make sure to fill it back up to the top before putting the lid on. Once I start it up again, all the air quickly bubbles out on its own...no lifting, shaking or anything like that.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Couple questions
1. Where is the flow control valve?
2. How do I get into the filter when it is time to clean, how do you make sure water doesn't spill everywhere. Are there stop valves on the intake and outake?


----------



## Beefyfish (Mar 5, 2015)

fishkeeper01 said:


> Couple questions
> 1. Where is the flow control valve?
> 2. How do I get into the filter when it is time to clean, how do you make sure water doesn't spill everywhere. Are there stop valves on the intake and outake?






1. At the top of the unit.


2. Its a pain to drain in my cabinet b/c there is no room. I run a prefilter so I only clean mine once every 6-8 months. (I have 2 canisters in a 14"w X 12"d X 14"h cabinet with all wiring for lights/heater/filters for 3 tanks)




Its well worth the 25$ that it cost just buy it and the rest will work itself out.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

So unlike the other larger canister filters there is no stop valve that you turn so that you can just disconnect the filter? You just have to remove all the hoses from out of the tank?


----------



## prostudent4life (Feb 23, 2015)

Correct. When I clean mine, I just dump it into a bucket so I don't need to disconnect the hoses. I just leave some extra hose connected to it so I can move it around a bit for maintenance.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

prostudent4life said:


> Correct. When I clean mine, I just dump it into a bucket so I don't need to disconnect the hoses. I just leave some extra hose connected to it so I can move it around a bit for maintenance.


I'm sorry, but how do you dump it out without taking the hoses off?


----------

